# Taurus 850cia relvolver



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

I just picked one up from Mikes, anybody else get one? I haven't shot it yet. any thoughts?


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

i had one full titanium hammer less it has a little bite to it but not bad , takes a bit to get uses to the light weight if yours is the titanium one 
i do miss it but thell be another one day,,,,,, 16oz loaded i think it was, had a shadow holster and you would forget you had it on. there was a guy had a holster on another form for $30 it was a shadow.

http://www.thehighroad.org/showthread.php?t=610767

it worked for my hammer-less but the strap didn't really do anything as in holding the gun in


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*Are they on sale or something? And is Mikes not the place everyone is bad mouthing on here all the time? Don't be hate'n on me I have never been there so have no opinion.*


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

TURTLE said:


> *Are they on sale or something? And is Mikes not the place everyone is bad mouthing on here all the time? Don't be hate'n on me I have never been there so have no opinion.*



last time i was in there they had them under 300


think it is jay there all on :whistling:


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*Jay, got it. Is under $300 a good deal on them here? I saw a NIB one last week for $240 at a big box store.*


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

mine listed for $666.00

they sold for $350

any of them under $300 i think is a good deal, never had any issues out of mine and it was a +p 

not sure of the one op stated thee is a few models for the 850 one only has a titanium cylinder mine was full titanium hammerless, when titanium was sky high. might be cheaper now.

if the box store was out of town you have $240+ship+ffl fees = too much


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

chevelle427 said:


> mine listed for $666.00
> 
> they sold for $350
> 
> ...


*No, it's local but I'm sure it's not at all Titanium. It's probably the cheapest one of the line.*


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks Chevelle and Turtle, the gun is $259 at mikes during the sale, seemed hard to go wrong with it, mine is stainless not titanium.... seems to feel good and will shoot it to see. I know there are mixed reports on mikes but they are good to me and its local business also.. thanks guys...


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

$259 i think you did good

i liked mine enough to get another when the time comes. no matter what the Taurus bashers say, you need to look at there 2011 line up, seen pic but no guns yet but they have some cool looking stuff on the table


----------



## FowlHunter13 (Jan 11, 2011)

I am a die hard S&W revolver fan and I still like the Taurus 85 model revolvers. There are none of the Taurus revolvers that I would turn up my nose to. A pretty dang good quality gun for a very reasonable price. At that price, I may go pay them a visit and add another carry gun to my collection.


----------

